# show fish



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

do you guys think my male oscar is a good show fish his golden color is still comming in but do ya think hes good loking now?








ill be sure to get etter pics soon


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

No, sorry his shape is out of proportion, his jaw is too undershot and his body is too short. He also has hole in the head which will not go away easily, he's also not the biggest of oscars. The only good thing about him is his colour.
You can also see that he has a damaged dorsal fin ray which won't heal.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've also just noticed that there is some orange colouration in his dorsal fin which is not aceptable in a show fish unless it's clearly an eye spot.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well thses were pics i took a month ago and they were kinda cracker-jacky and at a wiered angle so that could be why his hith and all the other stuff is going away also i think i can fix the fin ray its folded over and i just need to pull it back


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he's really not the proper oscar body form


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i know but he was about to flare when i took the pic and he was also bending a little cause he was about to turn the problem is that i can get a good pic unless i stuff him full of food so hell stop begging


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Now THIS is an oscar:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

hmmmm mine has the smae body shape but a bigger mouth,hes more golden his eyse seem a little better and his anal fins have firm and sturdy rays but on the main ray he has an extension,and he has a lot more orange i gotta get a good pic of him when hes asleep he looks pretty awesome


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

btw do any of you know of any fish shows around utica ny i wanna see if anyone like him and i might be able to sell that HITH cure!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

you're asking if your oscar is show fish quality. so why are you arguing when people give you an answer?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i was trying to make a point that the pic was messy and that i could fix some of the problems with him so that he could be show fish quality plus i can get a good pic


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The fish's problems are genetic. Probably bought at a lfs. It takes years to produce show quality fish from common stock. Sorry to say, the fish has no chance.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i got him from walmart LOL but ill atleast try to get a better just to show him better my camera sucks and he never stops moving so he might look a little better but i doubt it IMO when i look at him he looks pretty awesome

but does anyone know of any fish coventions i wanna try to get the hole in the head cure out there


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh my. "THIS" oscar is so neat looking. looks like a betta kind of


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

^
I like the oscar's shape(in fact i think it's cooler then a regular oscar) as well but sadly he has many aspects in which he can be marked down including proper species body shapeand his finnage based on the fact he has color on the dorsal fin. I like him but cichlid mans picture could score about 90 or over based on my limited judging knowledge


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ill try to get some full body shots of him i youll notice i didnt get his tail and some parts of his fins

if you could feel his scales you will notice that theyre bumpy why i dont know....if i can get a nice full body shot he will probally looklike a show fish when his hith heals and i straghten his fin ray


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

whatever you say, i want to see it. It may not look like a show fish but it most likely will look like a healthy but still average oscar but there's more to it then just that, judging now aday is based on how interesting and buetiful that the owner's supperior breeding has made a species, while still allowing the fundementals of the fish to be prefect or as close to prefect as possible


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

true i got some pics of his fins and i gotta edit them they look really cool


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally, though the picture of the long-finned oscar is nice as a fish picture, I much prefer a normal shaped oscar over the long-finned. I think you can buy nice quality petstore oscars that will do well in shows. I've not been to many shows that even have oscars showing. I have been to quite a few shows. There are some problems with solar-ton's oscar, but that shouldn't stop him from trying to show his oscar. A judge's comments will help him decide whether or not he'll want to keep showing him better than ours. 

Oh, CichlidMan, did you ask AquaMojo if you could use his photo?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, he said feel free to use his pictures for a variety of purposes. The more people who see his fish the better.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

body shot








head shot








anal fin








tail shot









close up of gold spot








its circled








cadual fin


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

what about this guy?
pandora the citrenellum fish









pandoras head


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the oscars are nice but i like the citrenellum fish


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

isn't there already a post like this in the picture's part


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Please resize the pics in this thread..........


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a white convict not a midas cichlid, it's gill covers are uneven which is a common trait in many balloon convicts. The other oscar has HITH too.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a site for conventions, shows and auction but nothing in your area yet. It's a little late in the year now for these events. Spring & summer seem to be the best times. http://www.kingfishservices.net/events.asp


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I like that second fish. It's cute. It looks like it is smiling in the second pic


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ya know what im done trying to explain things to people i am done!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Why are you even upset. You asked a question and they answered it truthfully. Let it go.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> The other oscar has HITH too.


Solar-ton made a treatment for HITH Cichlidman so i think the oscars are doing better


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well then why don't they look any better?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Hole in the Head looks pretty nasty. What is that due to? Is it improper diet or is it poor water conditions? -taking notes- I've decided not to buy an oscar just yet, but to wait a year or so when I get moved and have a large (75gal+) tank to keep it in..  Until then, I'll be learning all I can about them.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think its lack of fats and boring diet but the reason why the female has bad hith is cause she wont eat her pellets its getting better now tough!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe she doesn't like pellets.. maybe she wants veggies and live worms and such..  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

A mineral supplement should help.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well shes eating her pellets now and they both wont eat any other veggies ill try to give them so worms when i got to petsmart though


----------

